
When you don’t see yourself in the industry? - bysjnro
Developer for five years. Half at a FAANG, half at a smaller company. In either company, I have never aspired toward any other roles, and I am becoming increasingly less enthusiastic about software.<p>I consider myself intensely ambitious and passionate - just about things other than work.<p>I am not burnt out or depressed.<p>What to do when you have no interest in advancing in the industry and believe you are stagnating in your current role?
======
thekhatribharat
Well, you could try a slightly unconventional career - solopreneurship. :) For
inspiration, check out the amazing solopreneurship community -
www.indiehackers.com

